# Ridgid R4512 vs R4513



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

This is an offshoot thread from my other titled "new table saw or band saw"


So'm going with the table saw. My next dilemma is which to get. I've got it down to either the ridgid R4512 or R4513. The 12 Being the full table and the 13 being the portable/foldable version. My current shop is pretty tight, a 3rd car stall.. with the space concern is the foldable one a good purchase or would everyone go with the full size? I already have a full bench running about 15x2 Along the side wall of the garage, so that cuts down the space a bit. It will be used mainly for hobby work and things around the house.


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got the r4512 and IMO it's much better than having a portable saw. It's more stable and safe. It is also belt driven. The r4512 is on wheels so it can be easily rolled around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Bye (May 5, 2015)

I was facing the same choice between the R4512 and the R4513. It helped that, here in Canada, the R4513 is selling at a new lower price of $399 - that's less than half the R4512's $829 pricetag. Still, a larger, shop-based saw is what I needed - and I believe it comes down to what you really need. I was fortunate to find a full-sized table saw, used, for about the cost of a 4513. It'll serve my immediate needs, and allow me to save for a 4512 at some later date. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

With a standard fence configuration, the actual square footage consumed by each saw isn't all that different when you consider all the advantages of the full size saw in comparison. That extra space in front of the blade not only gives your hands a buffer zone, it also created a much larger landing zone to get the board settled before the cut begins which equates to more consistent and accurate cuts. The extra mass adds stability, the quieter motor has more torque, it's much more condusive to aftermarket add ons, is more feasible to repair, and has a lot more potential for upgrades.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

A third car garage stall is about 10'x25'. I have a R4512 in my basement shop that is only 10'x16'. It's on wheels, so it's easy to move around.


----------



## RichardEvans (May 24, 2017)

You definitely should choose Ridgid R4512. It has a better design and features. It is much more reliable. Both are popular jobsite-style table saws that people often choose for jobsite applications, such as ripping flooring and trimming pieces. However, Ridgid R4512 is quite more expensive than Ridgid R4513.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

RichardEvans said:


> You definitely should choose Ridgid R4512. It has a better design and features. It is much more reliable. *Both are popular jobsite-style table saws* that people often choose for jobsite applications, such as ripping flooring and trimming pieces. However, Ridgid R4512 is quite more expensive than Ridgid R4513.


The R4512 is a full size cast iron stationary saw that weighs 267#......did you mean the R4516 and R4513 when you said both are jobsite saws?


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

RichardEvans said:


> You definitely should choose Ridgid R4512. It has a better design and features. It is much more reliable. Both are popular jobsite-style table saws that people often choose for jobsite applications, such as ripping flooring and trimming pieces. However, Ridgid R4512 is quite more expensive than Ridgid R4513.




Th R4512 is only $30.00 dollars more than the R4513, i wouldn't call that expensive.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Make sure you check the cast iron table of the 4512. I ended up returning mine because it was warped. The Home Depot manager ended up opening two other 4512 boxes, and all of them had the same issue.


----------



## Rob Bye (May 5, 2015)

canarywood1 said:


> Th R4512 is only $30.00 dollars more than the R4513, i wouldn't call that expensive.


That's surprising. The R4513 sells for $499 in the States, but, at Home Depot in Canada, it sells for only $399 CDN - that's about equivelent to $300 USD. The R4512, conversely, is priced about the same on both sides of the border, allowing for exchange and duties.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

The R4512 is currently on clearance at my local home depot for $480 zip code 93277.


----------

